# Problems with Dish 4K



## azalea4va (Jul 27, 2021)

With the Olympics here I was expecting lots of 4K content. But all I am getting is problems. 

Last week I tried to record an ondemand 4K show. I got a message that I had insufficient bandwidth, despite having a 60Mbps hradwired feed. A technician visit resulted in my hopper-3 being replaced. So that one solved.
Last winter, I recorded a few 4K football games. But had trouble watching them because of a Copy Protection error blaming an insufficient cable. But the cable is not the problem (and I have tried many). Now with the Olympics, that messages seems to pop up occasionally on 4K stuff, but then after a few seconds goes away. It seems the Hooper is oversensitive about having an adequate cable.
There are TWO 4K olympic channels but hardly any content. Nothing on one (the Golf one) and on the other just wee hours in the morning tennis. Mostly those channels show just a graphic saying "Stay Tuned". Nothing in primetime. My broadcast area is Charlotte NC. NBC's schecule shows lots more being broadcast in 4K.
Things like fast forward work real poorly on the recorded 4K stuff. It seems like the Hopper has insufficient horsepower to keep up with the content when doing a 60X or 300X fast forward.
Are others finding the same limitations on Dish 4K or is it just me?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

you are the first ! Just wait here for your team members


----------



## bjf2007 (Oct 22, 2007)

*I completely agree with the azalea4va.
Dish is becoming the worst of all 4k channel choices in the US.

First about the terrible scanning forward / backward I have the same problem.
But over the past week I picked up a cheap HDMI cable at walmart that is the GE Ultra Pro. Think it's $10 - $15 bucks.

Says it's the 18gig cable and other more recent better hdmi specs. And is shielded.
Didn't expect anything but it made a HUGE difference now in scanning the 4k video on my H3.
Regular HD was never a problem always 4k. So you might get yourself the newer HDMI cable with the 18gig throughput. 
I imagine it will help you too. Came in several lengths and the cost isn't much.

As to your other comments on 4k issues, I couldn't agree more.

The Olympics with HDR is the first time in ages Dish has given us HDR.

I am so sick of the stripped off HDR and weird colors.

I did not want to sign up with Directv for two years and their crappy DVR choices for 4k.
But at least they had much more live sports on their 4k channels.
AND HDR that was not stripped off.

But now youtube tv is giving the entire country a serious choice for 4k Live sports and HDR.

I've all but given up on Dish to ever change.
Not sure if the recent MLB game from Fox had HDR but I'm guessing it did but Dish stripped it off again.

Just very pleased to have options over satellite and a contract, via youtube tv.

Dish needs to get with it and add a cloud DVR unlimited recordings.
At least as a backup to the in home dvr.

youtube tv dvr menu's is lousy but it works.
And it will get better.
If they just would emulate the boxes from Dish and Directv that would be fine.
I would guess it will happen.

BTW, I'm no fan of google.
But I do like having serious options for the first time in years (with no contract).

Maybe Dish will improve now that youtube tv is a threat.
But I won't hold my breath.

Hope the HDMI cable info helps for your scanning.
I was very surprised by the immediate improvement it made scanning with 4k.

If youtube tv gives us ESPN 4K, NBC Sports 4K FOX Sports 4K, and possibly more 4k sports channels, with HDR and a DVR.
You know Dish and Directv both are going to lose a lot of customers unless they start getting serious and competing again.

I like the Dish DVR but that really is all I like about Dish these days.
Nothing new in years and now one of my locals is about to go off the air again.
Dish lost it for nearly 1 1/2 years the last time.

Lastly a few comments on the Olympics and 4k or 1080P.
They looked ok but nothing like the real deal from Rio or the Winter Olympics with HDR.
The Winter Olymics was stunning in 4k sourced from 8k HDR.
It was live but was much better image than the 1080P from Tokyo.
Also sourced from 8k but NBC was too cheap to give real 4k to Americans live or even tape delayed.*

*Thanks comcast for being so cheap to American viewers.
But at least it looked better than the 1080i garbage on their HD channels.
And I do mean garbage picture.

I also found it more than bizarre to have 4k channels for golf and tennis/wrestling instead of Track & Field, Gymnastics and Swimming.
Three of the most popular Olympic sports.

And on top of that how stupid was it to have 24/7 4k channels and only show live on them a few hours daily.
And during the swithover from men's to womens golf there was 2 days or more I think with nothing on the 4k channel.

Why couldn't comcast/NBC send replays of all the other sports every single days in 4k / 1080P the fill in the rest each day/night.

But we all know comcast goes the extra mile for it's customers. lol

bjf*


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

wow!


----------



## jacobjuli1343 (10 mo ago)

great


----------

